

Why No OCaml - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/09/why-no-ocaml.html

======
dasil003
Is Java more maintainable than terser, more advanced languages with better
abstractions? The possibility that this may be true terrifies me.

~~~
wnight
In terms of lines-of-code "maintained" per day, yes. In terms of actual
constructs debugged, I doubt it.

------
kunjaan
Not sure if trolling..

~~~
mobileman
I don't think so; he seems bitter about the state of the OCaml community and
the ability to build companies with it that has maintainable code.

